# novaseal2 vs iko cool grey



## resroofer (May 17, 2010)

novaseal2 synthetic underlayment vs iko cool grey synthetic underlayment 

seems to me novaseal2 is thicker and stronger and 12months uv proof but never tried it yet

is it much better?

is it worth the extra 25% cost?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My answer is: Anything but IKO. Never heard of Novaseal though.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 9, 2010)

Novaseal is far superior. Its better to walk on, and will be worth the extra cost if you need to leave it exposed for any period of time. It has a greater tear strength which also makes it harder to cut. ya need a nice sharp blade.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

there is no diff.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Northstar, are you the same Northstar I recall from the RCS about 10 years ago?


----------

